# Thinking people are "mad" at you..



## estelle85

I'm pretty sure this is is one of the causes of having social anxiety/people phobia..but im scared to death that..ok let me rephrase that, i'm always THINKING that others are MAD/ANGRY at me ..so i'm always scared around others..
it's like whenever someone says something or i make a stupid joke ..i end up feeling scared to death that i may have "offended" that person.....like im staying at a relatives house and i stay in my room , cause i get anxious..and then my aunt comes in, saying" u have to eat wether u like it or not"..( i know she's saying this cause she's worried, but in my mind i think she's mad @ me)

ah damn.does this make sense..this is so hard to keep up with..sighhh


:cry


----------



## dyingtolive

i can relate with u i feel the same way all the tiem and it controls my life. even when someone is moving around and making loud noises, like, closing the microwave door or closing their bedroom door. and its not in a very careful manner im freaked out they hate me. i get paranoid of my every word and action, even 12 hours after or so. 

This makes interacting with the outside world difficult just to Do, and then even tougher after i did it!


----------



## copper

I have this problem too especially at work. I am always someone like my Supervisor is mad at me for something. Lately, my supervisor eye that he got damaged in a car wreck years ago is bothering him. I always am thinking when I see him that he is mad at me for something, but I know he isn't feeling well.


----------



## estelle85

^sigh...Thank God I'm not the ONLY one who feels this way..I've told this to my therapist, and I was hoping she'd understand and all..but man, she got friggin mad at me for saying I keep thinking everyones maddd at me...her reply was" no one's INTERESTED in u, they dont have TIME to get MAD at you, everyones BUSY with their OWN lives, why would they waste time thinking about u! , it seems like u want ATTENTION...sighh, after hearing the words come out of her mouth, everything seemed to fall apart...


----------



## dyingtolive

me i thinks its related to PTSD. there are times maybe when we've been scolded, or made a mistake and really got a ****load of guilt. Shocked. I still feel that shock. 

with authority figures for me, i sometimes cant even talk to them, becoz i already imagine they're violnt reactions. right now, Im doing freelance work for school. Im making a website for an old guy. But i cant seem to e-mail him to ask him questions, so i cant do the thing. Coz im afraid he'll bite my head off


----------



## Perfectionist

I do this all the tiiiime. It's automatic to me, somehow. Friends, coworkers, strangers, everyone. I just naturally assume people are mad or annoyed at me when I interact with them. Glad to know I'm not the only one. :sigh


----------



## copper

estelle85 said:


> ^sigh...Thank God I'm not the ONLY one who feels this way..I've told this to my therapist, and I was hoping she'd understand and all..but man, she got friggin mad at me for saying I keep thinking everyones maddd at me...her reply was" no one's INTERESTED in u, they dont have TIME to get MAD at you, everyones BUSY with their OWN lives, why would they waste time thinking about u! , it seems like u want ATTENTION...sighh, after hearing the words come out of her mouth, everything seemed to fall apart...


Sounds like it is time for a new therapist. She is worthless.


----------



## danielk

estelle85 said:


> i'm always THINKING that others are MAD/ANGRY at me ... I've told this to my therapist, and [...] she got friggin mad at me.


I thought pointing this out might help in some way. I'm not dismissing your feelings or the fact that she actually might have been mad, but it leaped out at me from your post.


estelle85 said:


> ... no one's INTERESTED in u, they dont have TIME to get MAD at you, everyones BUSY with their OWN lives, why would they waste time thinking about u


If that's the actual tone she used, and she threw in that last bit (waste time on you), then it wasn't appropriate at all. However, presumably what she was trying to do was challenge your thought process. This is a standard cognitive approach to the type of feelings you're experiencing.

For the most part, people are wrapped up in their own lives They don't pay a lot of attention to how others are feeling when they have enough problems of their own going on. We can't read people's minds and, more importantly I think, we can't control other's behaviors or emotions.

There are some cognitive distortions at work here. Check this list to see if you can identify any one, or more, that might be being used. The purpose of identifying the cognitive distortions is to test the belief's objective reality. Sure, we may feel this way, but how likely is it that its true? That's the idea.


----------



## Shauna The Dead

I don't THINK people are mad at me/don't like me, etc.... I know they are :sigh


----------



## leppardess

I fight with this issue every day of my life. Although, I've made a lot of progress in that, I realize that, a lot of times, I perceive other people's behavior as anger towards me when it's really not the case at all.

When I was a kid, my father wouldn't talk to me for days, even weeks and when he did, he was, more often than not, gruff and irritable. I always figured that I had done something to anger him and that pattern of thinking spread to include everyone else. It's taken me most of my life to figure out that what could be taken for anger is usually concern or other people's own anxiety/depression making them seem angry. As far as my father was concerned, I learned well after his death that he suffered from anxiety so, that can easily explain his behavior.

It's hard to tell with people that I don't know but the people that are closest to me, when they're quiet/withdrawn, it's tempting to think that I've done something wrong but in reality, there's something going on with them that has absolutely nothing to do with me at all. Outside of coming out and asking if I've done something wrong, I just ask them if something is wrong and trust that, if I have done wrong, that they'll just tell me :stu



Perfectionist said:


> I just naturally assume people are mad or annoyed at me when I interact with them.


I will say that I know that I'm bound to annoy some people... that's a fact of life. Once I really took this thought to heart, it sort of made it easier to deal with.


----------



## danielk

Shauna The Dead said:


> I don't THINK people are mad at me/don't like me, etc.... I know they are :sigh


 :hug Sometimes people really are mad at us. There's not much we can do about it, though.


----------



## sno

estelle85 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is is one of the causes of having social anxiety/people phobia..but im scared to death that..ok let me rephrase that, i'm always THINKING that others are MAD/ANGRY at me ..so i'm always scared around others..
> it's like whenever someone says something or i make a stupid joke ..i end up feeling scared to death that i may have "offended" that person.....like im staying at a relatives house and i stay in my room , cause i get anxious..and then my aunt comes in, saying" u have to eat wether u like it or not"..( i know she's saying this cause she's worried, but in my mind i think she's mad @ me)
> 
> ah damn.does this make sense..this is so hard to keep up with..sighhh
> 
> :cry


I know what that's like, yup.


----------



## Black_Widow

This is something I tend to worry alot over too. I don't like conflict of any kind with others and do find it hard to deal with on occasions where it seems someone has some kind of an attitude problem with me. It has happened from time to time - and for no obvious reason.

However, in cases when I know the person in question has made me mad first - I don't tend to be quite so bothered.


----------



## gozinsky

copper said:


> estelle85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^sigh...Thank God I'm not the ONLY one who feels this way..I've told this to my therapist, and I was hoping she'd understand and all..but man, she got friggin mad at me for saying I keep thinking everyones maddd at me...her reply was" no one's INTERESTED in u, they dont have TIME to get MAD at you, everyones BUSY with their OWN lives, why would they waste time thinking about u! , it seems like u want ATTENTION...sighh, after hearing the words come out of her mouth, everything seemed to fall apart...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like it is time for a new therapist. She is worthless.
Click to expand...

 :ditto 
she may have been trying to challenge your cognitions, but the tone sound punitive and not empathetic or compassionate in the least. She gotta go.


----------



## anxietyfreak

estelle85 said:


> ^sigh...Thank God I'm not the ONLY one who feels this way..I've told this to my therapist, and I was hoping she'd understand and all..but man, she got friggin mad at me for saying I keep thinking everyones maddd at me...her reply was" no one's INTERESTED in u, they dont have TIME to get MAD at you, everyones BUSY with their OWN lives, why would they waste time thinking about u! , it seems like u want ATTENTION...sighh, after hearing the words come out of her mouth, everything seemed to fall apart...


first of all...get a new therapist that is not right ! she should not be a therapist...you dont deserve that...i totally get where your at and i am in a position like yours! and im at a point where i have no one to turn to and no one understands so keep up the talking on this fourm....it will be of more help then the B**** is ! keep smiling....


----------



## anxietyfreak

*No One Understands!*

so i have never posted to one of these fourms before but now that i see people in the same position as me i think it would be benefical i have severe anxiety....and my partner and i just broke up because of this....i always think shes mad at me....if she says something a certain way....or if it takes her more then a 5 minutes to text me back i instantly think she is going to break up with me and now i get so upset and text her over and over again i guess for the reassurance that shes not....we love eachother i know we are meant to be....but she cant handle this about me...it stresses her out and causes us to fight and im to the point where i will do anything to make this go away to get her back i love her and i dont want to lose her....no one seems to understand or express sympathy to the fact that i am going through this....and how tough it is inside....and now i have no one to talk to ....someone please help ! what do i do !


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

I feel the same way.


----------



## Stormclouds

Perfectionist said:


> I do this all the tiiiime. It's automatic to me, somehow. Friends, coworkers, strangers, everyone. I just naturally assume people are mad or annoyed at me when I interact with them. Glad to know I'm not the only one. :sigh


Ditto!!!

I just have to wonder _why_ so many of us here are like this. I feel like I've always done something wrong, or if something has gone wrong, it's my fault somehow or another.


----------



## RyanAdams

anxietyfreak said:


> so i have never posted to one of these fourms before but now that i see people in the same position as me i think it would be benefical i have severe anxiety....and my partner and i just broke up because of this....i always think shes mad at me....if she says something a certain way....or if it takes her more then a 5 minutes to text me back i instantly think she is going to break up with me and now i get so upset and text her over and over again i guess for the reassurance that shes not....we love eachother i know we are meant to be....but she cant handle this about me...it stresses her out and causes us to fight and im to the point where i will do anything to make this go away to get her back i love her and i dont want to lose her....no one seems to understand or express sympathy to the fact that i am going through this....and how tough it is inside....and now i have no one to talk to ....someone please help ! what do i do !


I went through the exact same thing. I've been told it takes time. If you ever need to chat, feel free to PM me.


----------



## vaness

I'm that way too.


----------



## cflage

My ex had a big issue about this, though I don't think she ever had social anxiety. Even if you presented a ton of counter-evidence that no one was angry or upset or mad or was even disappointed, her assumptions would win out, ie people were angry, upset, mad, and disappointed. I wouldn't be surprised if it's really common with SA though.

It's really hard to work with someone who won't make the effort to revise those thoughts on their own, and I'm not just talking about my ex here. It's a big roadblock to interaction of any kind.


----------



## odd_one_out

I think this constantly. I ask my friend a couple of times a day if I'm still liked. The answer's always yes, but my brain doesn't learn and slips to default. I reckon everyone with whom I come into contact is mad at or at least displeased with me and they don't have the balls to admit it. I don't necessarily think their supposed displeasure is justified (but do most of the time).

I reckon, just from reading how people misinterpret me and others around here, that most hold wildly inaccurate assumptions about me, and I'll never know in most cases and they won't care enough to examine them. My rational mind tells me most people are indifferent. But I feel guilty just showing my face (or writing) somewhere. Wherever I go, deep down I know I'm doing things wrong (people definitely act funny around me - I loathe it) but just get on with it anyway.


----------



## AttemptingChange

I had to respond to this, because lately I've been overwhelmed with feelings of insecurity. I'm always wondering if people think I'm doing a good enough job, or if they like me, or if they're displeased with me because I didn't do this one thing. These thoughts can go on for hours. I find it difficult to sleep sometimes, because as soon as the tv is off, the thinking starts. I found this online and would like to share with you all.

"We all seek approval. It only becomes unhealthy when we let that desire define who we are.* Judgement stems from insecurity. We judge others based on what we lack. The world you can not change. You you can. Unfortunately, it’s not as easy as “getting over it”. In order to seek less approval, one must become secure with themselves. They must truly believe they have value. The more they believe in their worth, the less they believe in what others think. This is a journey which involves introspection and self discovery. It involves following your dreams and knowing what your gifts are. Maybe it’s time you begin yours."

Maybe my fears of what people are thinking of me are truly because at this moment in time, I don't feel that I'm of much value to my job and coworkers, or even my friends. I know that change is difficult, but I must make an enormous effort if I want to feel confident with myself.

Will provide more thoughts on this I'm sure.


----------



## naataliee

Story of my life...


----------



## Djdemic

I used to get this all the time. I instead just make myself mad at them for being mad at me and it flips the whole situation around. It's not as easy as it sounds but i've gotten used to it. I've been asked why I look mad a few times though.


----------



## FTD204

I sometimes can't even go out with friends because I'm terrified that they are mad at me. I constantly feel guilty, and I don't even do anything to feel that way. It must all be in our heads, but all I can say is if you feel like that just talk to someone about it. Honestly its kind of silly when I think about it, if they are mad they'll tell you. You can't live your life thinking people are mad at you, because you'll keep to yourself your whole life, and that's no way to live.


----------



## Freiheit

I can relate to this but I don't necessarily think they're mad at me, but more along the lines of annoyed and fed up. I feel like I'm a burden for people to deal with.


----------



## StarryNights2089

I have the same issue. I usually end up apologizing to
the point were my friends and family get annoyed.
There have been times were I have called friends 
back just to make sure they're not mad at me or
to see if we're "still cool".


----------



## heyJude

Perfectionist said:


> I do this all the tiiiime. It's automatic to me, somehow. Friends, coworkers, strangers, everyone. I just naturally assume people are mad or annoyed at me when I interact with them. Glad to know I'm not the only one. :sigh


I can totally relate because I'm the same way. I always think that I must annoy or offend people with what I say/how I say things, so I just keep my mouth shut around people I don't know.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses

i feel this way when I say hello to people and they dont respond or ignore. I always think that they hate me or mad at me for some odd reason. Its really weird, but its the first thing that pops into my mind and in the end, I never talk to them again.


----------



## crimsoncora

Yeah i have this issue too, but not mad at me but automatically dont like me. I get this awful feeling inside as well, which leads to me trying to be nice or hide my emotions and seem more agreeable. When inside IDGF. It is hard to be honest with yourself. Thats what SA does to us.


----------



## RetroDoll

To the OP, I think this is a really common trait with people with S.A.D./AvPD. I always feel like I am 'bothering' people or interrupting their busy day. Sometimes I'm not sure when I should contact people and if I should at all...IMHO all this comes from a mixture of lack of socialization skills, poor self image, and inability to read social cues correctly. just my 2 cents!


----------



## AntiAnxiety

estelle85 said:


> ^sigh...Thank God I'm not the ONLY one who feels this way..I've told this to my therapist, and I was hoping she'd understand and all..but man, she got friggin mad at me for saying I keep thinking everyones maddd at me...her reply was" no one's INTERESTED in u, they dont have TIME to get MAD at you, everyones BUSY with their OWN lives, why would they waste time thinking about u! , it seems like u want ATTENTION...sighh, after hearing the words come out of her mouth, everything seemed to fall apart...


First, let me just say that I love your username 

Second, I'll say that I don't necessarily think that my manager is always mad at me. I just felt that because she talks to me differently than everybody else, she doesn't really like me. Either way I don't care Because I'm in it for the $$ :lol
The thing that bothers me is that the things I do get overlooked. I work in a restaurant and you could say I'm a busboy with a bunch of extra responsibilities. I can't even remember how many times customers have gone to the manager to praise me, but once it comes time to recognize people for going above and beyond, I get no acknowledgement. It sucks!


----------



## ForgetMeForever

I think it just happened to me recently.

A friend posted something perhaps a touch controversial yet possibly funny on my wall. We haven't known each other that long, so I'm not sure how it was meant.

So I post something back on his wall to ask what he meant...but in a roundabout way, kind of a challenge. I'm thinking maybe I've annoyed him so he's trying to make me uncomfortable so I'll just go away. Because I'm secure in myself like that. :sus

So then he deletes his message to me and PMs me that he's sorry he's an idiot, he thought it was funny. I guess *he* thought I was mad at him for his post, when I was just wondering. So then I write back that I'm sorry, I wasn't mad but I thought he was...explaining what I originally thought.

Then I delete the thing I wrote on his wall...to complete the dance of social anxiety. :lol

Yay us! :clap


----------



## giggity12369

I'm glad I'm not the only one:/


----------



## Lish3rs

I had this today because I completely misinterpreted what somebody was saying, when they were really talking about our other friend.

It's usually about misreading what a person is saying or assuming what they're feeling.


----------



## ZADY

Yeah, I feel you. I can't stand it. I'm going to worry myself to my grave.


----------



## SeekingBeyond

My mother, who was a therapist btw, ALWAYS told me that other people were not nearly as concerned with me as I feared. I always told myself. I have found the lastcouple years through things I have read on Facebook, that this is completely untrue. People size up other people and make INSANE judgements towards them over things like what they wear, their weight, how they speak, and more. Hating them without even knowing them. And it is far from uncommon. I don't do it, so I akways thought my mom mustbe right. As far as people you KNOW being mad at you, I have sort of the same problem. I was always told about this that it was all in myhead. But i am realizing that it is actually my instinct, and people are mad at, and that I believe I have some sort of inability to know how to interact well with others, a social ineptness. I go over convos inmy head and cannot for the life of me figure out what I am doing wrong. After years of denying my social ineptness and chalking it up to being in my head, and that bringing me to being 29 with only oneclose friend, and according to the info i have found from Googling "How to tell if people hate you" I have found that pretty much everyone from my past and current life either hate me or borderline dislike me.


----------



## Perkins

I often feel that way at least 80% of the time. Especially when it comes to certain people. I often think they're either pissed at me or just hate me or just miserable.


----------



## anxious87

Yeah, it's the reason I stopped trying to socialize. Nowadays, I sense frustration when I'm not giving enough to the conversation. It just takes me a little longer to think of acceptable responses and most people don't have the patience for it. Having the anxiety doesn't help, because I cannot think at all with it.


----------



## jimity

SeekingBeyond said:


> other people were not nearly as concerned with me as I feared.
> 
> I have found the last couple years through things I have read on Facebook, that this is completely untrue. People size up other people and make INSANE judgements towards them over things like what they wear, their weight, how they speak, and more. Hating them without even knowing them. And it is far from uncommon.


People find it easier to be more judgemental and hate on other people on the internet than face to face because of the disinhibition of text based interaction. In face to face this isn't as much so.


----------



## Melodic

For sure, all the time. And if people don't reply promptly to me, or act happy to be around me, I think they must be sick of me or I said something offensive. Seems to be getting exponentially worse too, it's just happened so many times lately. It makes me believe I must be irritating, overbearing and should just back away; it's constant, debilitating, and happens with almost everyone in my life. I just wish I could stop saying offensive things or burdening people with my problems. I might as well try to reverse it because it's unpleasant feeling everyone hates me - especially when logically there's no reason they would.


----------



## ZADY

estelle85 said:


> ^sigh...Thank God I'm not the ONLY one who feels this way..I've told this to my therapist, and I was hoping she'd understand and all..but man, she got friggin mad at me for saying I keep thinking everyones maddd at me...her reply was" no one's INTERESTED in u, they dont have TIME to get MAD at you, everyones BUSY with their OWN lives, why would they waste time thinking about u! , it seems like u want ATTENTION...sighh, after hearing the words come out of her mouth, everything seemed to fall apart...


Wtf, get a new therapist.


----------



## dexlab

Yes I do this - I always misinterpret people's tone of voice when they talk and mostly assume they are annoyed or angry with me.
My partner usually gets the brunt of this... I will suddenly cry at the end of a conversation and plead for him not to be cross with me and he's like "wtf?! where the hell has this come from, I'm not mad at you!".


----------



## JasmineIsaksson

I'm so glad I found this thread, even though it's quite old. I always worry people are angry at me for some reason. Like if people don't talk to me for a few days on facebook or whatever that normally do I get so scared that I've done something wrong and that they don't want to talk to me again. 

I know it's obviously not true but the anxiety makes it feel like a possible reality so I always worry I'm going to get scolded for something by close friends and it's really hard to live with. I've never dared telling anyone else though because they'd never get it. 

There's one particular friend I have this worry with and I always think "What if someone says I've said something that's not true." and "What if he doesn't talk to me much more because he's decided he doesn't want to." it's like I'm always expecting bad news even when there are none to be found.


----------



## Psi

anxious87 said:


> Yeah, it's the reason I stopped trying to socialize. Nowadays, I sense frustration when I'm not giving enough to the conversation. It just takes me a little longer to think of acceptable responses and most people don't have the patience for it. Having the anxiety doesn't help, because I cannot think at all with it.


This describes me so well, too. I think that this thing we all feel, somehow dates back to the atmosphere where we grew up. If it's a supportive and loving atmosphere then it's naturally different. Avoiding social situations is a good method to avoid the pain but then we miss out also on the good social experiences.. that might make things better. It's so confusing and frustrating!


----------



## Farideh

I'm pretty sure I can tell when someone is mad at me...so I just avoid them until they decide to calm down and speak to me with whatever issue they have. Not my problem. I'm rarely the problem when it comes to drama.


----------



## JanaNanner

This is a huge problem for me, too. More often than not, I'm pretty convinced that I annoy everyone and they can't stand me. It feels pretty awful. I'm continually fixated on trying to figure out what it is about me that upsets people and turns them off and then I feel really distressed because, if I don't know what it is, I can't fix it. In the end, I come to the conclusion that I'd be better off not talking.

It happens even with people who have demonstrated behavior indicating a positive feeling toward me at some point, because the moment I have any evidence to the contrary, I latch onto it. There is a small place logically in my brain that realizes the paranoia involved in this, and the rest of my brain turns a blind eye.


----------



## oood

I think I overestimate how much people pay attention to me/ think about me. If they're taciturn, dismissive or smiling; I always take the default position that they're angry or displeased with me. But generalising from my own experience, they probably have a myriad of concerns in their mind and as long as I don't do something explicitly unacceptable to them they'll just view me with indifference or with ephemeral satisfaction/dissatsfaction.


----------



## Kizzie

Estelle85 - I am *so* with Zady, time to get a new T! I told mine the first time we met that when I was at my worst I went into my walk-in closet and shut the door to block out noise and light a few times. Didn't bat an eye, and immediately told me it was actually a functional thing to do given how depressed and anxious I was, and how much I needed to feel safe, although did say if I started to live in the closet we might need to talk. I felt so safe with my T after that and I have never felt like I could be open even in therapy. After that I knew I can say anything - so nice after years of silencce or censoring what I say!

Anyway, compassion, gentleness, validation, support, empathy - we need these so-o-o-o much after what we have gone through. I hope you can find a T who will give you that.

Kizzie


----------



## xxFemmexx

estelle85 said:


> ^sigh...Thank God I'm not the ONLY one who feels this way..I've told this to my therapist, and I was hoping she'd understand and all..but man, she got friggin mad at me for saying I keep thinking everyones maddd at me...her reply was" no one's INTERESTED in u, they dont have TIME to get MAD at you, everyones BUSY with their OWN lives, why would they waste time thinking about u! , it seems like u want ATTENTION...sighh, after hearing the words come out of her mouth, everything seemed to fall apart...


OMG that therapist should NOT be a therapist! Wow, that was a really horrible thing for her to say! She SHOULD have said something to the affect of "it may appear that people are mad at you, but they're just really self-absorbed little twits who are so wrapped up in their own lives that they really aren't focusing on you". What may help is to look for facial clues or actual actions directed AT you, rather than objects like slamming doors, etc....try to practice envisioning that people are mad at something else totally, and keep reminding yourself that you've done nothing to people for them to be mad at you. Little pep talks to yourself can help. Feel free to talk to me anytime


----------



## mellowyellow321

I also battle this. I just try to be nice and polite with my encounters, then there is no valid reason for them to angry. But sometimes the SA thoughts win over, of course. It's a constant battle for sure.


----------



## actu

There's a quote I read a while back, something like "we hear half of what is said, we listen to half of that, and then remember half of that". same is true with our sight.. So it's obvious that when we struggle with SA, there's a lot that's filtered out, and usually the only thing that's left is what's threatening/fearful to the person struggling with SA. The SA brain constantly filters everything else out to confirm that "threat" because it's in constant alert with anxiety.


----------



## mattmc

The only way to prove there not is risk confirming it.

Yeah, somehow I'm not up to that one...


----------



## amy12

*Exact Same Here*



estelle85 said:


> I'm pretty sure this is is one of the causes of having social anxiety/people phobia..but im scared to death that..ok let me rephrase that, i'm always THINKING that others are MAD/ANGRY at me ..so i'm always scared around others..
> it's like whenever someone says something or i make a stupid joke ..i end up feeling scared to death that i may have "offended" that person.....like im staying at a relatives house and i stay in my room , cause i get anxious..and then my aunt comes in, saying" u have to eat wether u like it or not"..( i know she's saying this cause she's worried, but in my mind i think she's mad @ me)
> 
> ah damn.does this make sense..this is so hard to keep up with..sighhh
> 
> :cry


I know this thread is old, but I see others have recently posted. I found this forum by looking up exactly what others are saying that I always feel like someone is mad at me. It's literally driving me crazy to where I think I need some kind of anxiety pill. If someone at work doesn't say "hi" right away, or maybe walks by without smiling, etc., I panic that they're mad about something. Yes, I do work at a place where all my coworkers gossip about each other, so that makes things worse. Also, I had a situation where 1 coworker turned and said something to another coworker, then they started laughing. I 'think' it was about me, but I cannot for the life of me figure out why. At the time, I just asked a question about something. I'm not 100% it was even over me as there were many people there, however, I do think it was. It's been 2 days now, & I'm STILL dwelling on it! I will rethink things over, and over, and over, and over..............until I feel crazy. I went over the situation 'trying' to figure out what I could have said that caused them to whisper something. THEN, I'm worried that I should have known the answer, and I look stupid for asking the question! I've also replayed conversations with the one coworker thinking I said something silly in the past. I just can't say "oh well" and move on. That does NOT work for me.


----------



## Tetrathionate

I can 100% relate, on top of this, my nature of being very quiet (due to SA and my personality being introverted), I'd get feelings that people around me hate me because I don't talk to them/even greet them.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

I not sure that I feel people are mad at me so much as disappointed/annoyed with me because they see the potential for so much more being squandered


----------



## Socialanxiety11

OMG are you my twin? I feel like this all the time! That is why i keep my mouth SHUT when i am around family members. I walk on egg shells around them because i don't wanna say anything to make myself look stupid. They always have annoyed looks on their faces if when i talk or come around.


----------



## Justlittleme

Why would you care the question is, if they THEMSELVES are flawed.

I fall into this pattern, but if I started asking the question above ^, life would be waaay easier for me.

Why do we act this way........


----------



## tokkitoria

Oh my goodness do I ever have this problem. That's why I can't take criticism very well - because I perceive it as them being angry or dissapointed in me. I try to tell myself they're just helping but it's hard for me to think that. I'm a perfectionist, so I think that makes it even worse for me. I guess what I'm trying to say is you're not alone ^^


----------



## Justineschmitt

I have something similar.It is horrendous.Due to my past,I read too far into things and immediately think I've done something wrong.I give myself anxiety about this on a daily basis and am PHYSICALLY affected.I seize up or wince or even cry out.I think about it for weeks or days at a time,only to find out that the person wasnt mad at all.This is TORTURE and its almost lead me to accidently killing myself(I tore my arm open in the "wrong place" with my craft knife which is similar to a box cutter.)


----------



## pineapple112

I know that this tread is really old, but I feel the exact same way!! It has always been an issue, but lately this feeling has become so intense that I can't focus on anything except worrying that people are mad at me. It's exhausting. But it sure is reassuring to know that I am not alone


----------



## UnicornGirl

*Life Ruiner*

Nobody worry! This happens to me all the time... I'm still in high school and since people are so negative now it feels like it's always my fault that they're being negative. The thing with that, though, is that it's never anyone's fault but the person who chooses to not enjoy life. I also pay really close attention to texts. For example, if there are no emojis or smiley faces, it makes me think they're mad at me. When I'm typing this out and reading it over, I'm realizing how ridiculous this sounds but seriously, these are feelings that have been ruining my life for the past couple of years.


----------



## Twilightforce

Always thinking the worst case scenario.


----------

